#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Безумная мудрость, Москва 8-9 сентября

## Ges

_"Безумная мудрость не может существовать вне общения, вне ситуации, с которой можно работать; 
она проявляет заботу обо всем, что нуждается в заботе; она разрушает все, 
что нуждается в разрушении. 
Враждебность разрушает само себя, а открытость открывает само себя. Все зависит от ситуации..." 
(с) Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче._

* 8-9 сентября, Москва.*
Приглашаем всех желающих на медитационный семинар *Безумная Мудрость* (Crazy Wisdom).

Семинар проводит учитель *Джейн Хоуп* (Великобритания), многолетняя ученица выдающегося мастера *Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче*. 

Программа проводится впервые в России и включает в себя инструкцию медитации шаматха-випассана, практику медитации и лекции.

Время проведения семинара: Сб 8 сентября с 19:00 до 20:30 и Вс 9 сентября с 9:30 до 18:00
На первую лекцию в Сб - вход свободный. 

Адрес: г.Москва, ул. Павловская д.18 (ст.м. Тульская), центр “Открытый Мир”, зал №4.
тел.: +7(910)412-72-82; e-mail: russia@shambhala.info

http://shambhala.org/ 
http://shambhala-europe.org/ 
http://ukraine.shambhala-europe.org/

Тулку Трунгпа Ринпоче - высокий иерарх школы Кагъю и Ньингма тибетского буддизма - был первым, кто представил Учение во всей полноте языком и символами Запада в контексте нашей ментальности и доступного нам опыта.  В России Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче известен по книгам: «Шамбала – священный путь воина», «Преодоление духовного материализма», «Миф свободы и путь медитации» и др.

Джейн Хоуп - многолетняя ученица Чогъяма Трунгпы Ринпоче, а также существующего держателя линии Сакйонга Мипама Ринпоче. Основательница Буддийского центра в Лондоне, автор серии книг по буддизму.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Поднимаю тему

----------

